# Looking for a bluetooth headset in the price range 500-1500 rs.



## Anand kumar (Feb 25, 2012)

Friends, I need a bluetooth headset in the above price range giving good performance and coompatible with my Nokia 2700 classic phone. Please suggest me the best in this price range.  And also suggest an online shopping website from which i can purchase the one u opt for.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 26, 2012)

All BT headsets are similar. Some has 2 mics for noise cancellation but thats about it.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 27, 2012)

nokia bh 503 @ 1300-


----------



## Anand kumar (Feb 28, 2012)

*Thank u friends.*

@sujeet Thanks a lot friend. Nokia BH-503 really seems to be a cool choice. Read some reviews and made a good understanding.Looking forward to  buy it
@Sarath Thank u for the online shopping thread


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you looking for a stereo BT headset?

Here are the choices:
Nokia BH-503 (as mentioned) and the only one in your budget

Out of budget:
Flipkart.com: Nokia Headset BH-505: Headset
*www.flipkart.com/plantronics-heads...h0wvNwoRanA41IQ--&_r=ScwlGk8+i7MLVv2Gyc+0ww--
*www.flipkart.com/sony-ericsson-hi-...pzjBmHgAQTZhfqw--&_r=ScwlGk8+i7MLVv2Gyc+0ww--


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 28, 2012)

@ anand//ya i used it for over 2 yrs...damn good headphones...one day they just broken..sad story!


----------



## sukant (Feb 28, 2012)

@Anand
Go for BH503 good choice you wont regret it


----------



## Anand kumar (Mar 5, 2012)

@Sarath Thanks mate...for the choices
@Sujeet I have ordered one from naaptol(I actually preferred flipkart but they don't have this one) and will reach  within 10 days.Thanks again 
@Sukant Thanks for your suggestion mate..


----------

